

LeadsCon: a crash course in “show me the money” - mmaunder
http://www.currentlyobsessed.com/2010/06/23/leadscon-a-crash-course-in-show-me-the-money/

======
daveschappell
I'm a big fan of lead-gen of late -- that said, I'm not such a big fan of what
many of the higher-ed lead gen providers are focused on, which is volume for
volume's sake.

We'll be seeing the fallout of that approach in coming months & years, as the
education loan default crisis comes front and center, as graduates of online
colleges find that their earning potential doesn't meet their loan payback
schedules.

IMO, they should spend more time on how to attract higher quality students for
the programs (that is, students who complete the programs and go on to
increasing their earning potential), and in the process, they'd build truly
sustainable long-term businesses.

